# de lui/d'elle / en - pour une personne, un animal, une chose



## Carrie2

Bonjours à tous. Je reviens avec une autre question. 

Ça concerne un épisode du programme _Frasier_. Je ne sais pas c'est un programme bien connu en France, mais en tout cas dans le premier épisode Frasier et son frère Niles parlent de leur père, qui a été blessé et ne peut plus habiter tout seul. Ils mentionnent plusieurs possibilités, par exemple une maison de retraite, et puis Niles dit à Frasier: "En tout cas, toi, tu ne peux pas t'en occuper." Cela me confond parce je pensais toujours que "en" ne s'utilisait que pour les sustantifs inanimés, pas pour les personnes. Ce n'est pas le cas?? Je ne me fie pas beaucoup de ce que j'ai entendu dans le programme parce que c'est une traduction (de l'anglais).

Si j'ai fait des erreurs ici, je serais très reconnaissante si on me les indiquait. Merci. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

[…]

C'est vrai que le bon usage veut que les pronoms "y" et "en" ne se référent jamais (à quelques exceptions près) à des personnes. Mais en réalité cela arrive très souvent, quand on parle dans un style familier.


----------



## kyu

Hola Carrie,

Tu as raison. Le pronom _en_ est utilisé principalement pour les substantifs inanimés ou animés non humains. Mais, de façon plus rare, il peut se référer à un animé humain.

Cependant, dans ton cas, je dirais que la phrase peut se comprendre de cette façon :
tu ne peux pas t'*en* occuper = tu ne peux pas t'occuper *de cette affaire*...

Si on voulait parler du père, il serait plus juste de dire :
tu ne peux pas t'occuper *de lui*.


----------



## Artigh

Salut à tous. un ami m'a demandé si on pouvait remplacer une personne dans une phrase par le pronom "en".

genre:

-As-tu besoin de tes parents?

-Oui j'en ai besoin.

ou bien

-Oui j'ai besoin d'eux.


moi je dirais que c'est la deuxième réponse, mais je n'en suis pas sur.

Que dites-vous?


----------



## janpol

moi aussi, je dis "j'ai besoin d'eux"
[…]


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Si l'on dit:
- "_Nous nous sommes approchées de lui"_
alors on peut dire:
- _"Nous nous en sommes approchées."_
Ça est vrai ou faux? pour quoi?
Merci en avant.


----------



## TitTornade

Normalement *en* remplace des _inanimés_.
Ex : Nous nous sommes approchées de la maison -> nous nous en sommes approchées.

Pour les _animés_, on ne l'utilise normalement pas.
Ex : nous nous sommes approchées de notre ami -> nous nous sommes approchées de lui.

Mais je pense que le *en *peut tout de même remplacer parfois des _animés_ comme dans votre exemple. Pour moi, ça sonne un peu bizarre cependant.


----------



## Lamb777

_Le garçon était gentil; nous nous en sommes rapprochées._ 
Je trouve que ça sonne bien.


----------



## geostan

Vraiment? Je dirais ... de lui.


----------



## Lamb777

Les deux se disent, comme le mentionne TitTornade.


----------



## geostan

Selon le Dictionnaire des Difficultés du Français dans la série de livres du Grand Robert, pour les deux phrases suivantes:

_Cette fille, j'en suis amoureux. Cette fille je suis amoureux d'elle._

l'usage est hésitant, l'une étant aussi courante que l'autre. Toutefois, il vaut mieux employer _d'elle_. D'autres livres ajoutent que cet emploi de _en_ est à déconseiller. Par contre, _en_ est admis pour éviter la répétition du pronom personnel comme dans l'exemple suivant:

_Il admire son cousin. Il parle de lui sans cesse et il en fait grand cas.
_
Lorsqu'il est question de groupes de gens non-spécifiques, on emploie normalement _en.

Y a-t-il des Indiens en Colombie-Britannique?  - Oui, j'en ai vu beaucoup.
_


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Comment replace-t-on "Marie" dans la phrase :

_Je me souviens de Marie._

Moi, j'aurais écrit : 

_Je me souviens d'elle._

Par contre, dans les corrigés (c'est une phrase d'un manuel) on donne la réponse :

_Je m'en souviens._

Pourriez-vous confirmer si c'est bien ça la réponse ?

Merci!!!!


----------



## xmarabout

Les deux réponses sont correctes en français.

Il faudrait voir l'énoncé de l'exercice.


----------



## Me-K

[…]

_Je m'en souviens_ est neutre, sans marquer de lien particulier entre _Je _et _Marie._
Mais s'il y a un lien particulier que le locuteur veut marquer, il dira:  _Je me souviens d'elle._

Je suppose que le manuel aura opté par défaut pour la solution neutre.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup xmarabout et Me-K ! 

Mais alors... Ca devient très compliqué!

Les phrases modèles des manuels, ce sont par exemple :

_Je m'occupe des enfants. Je m'occupe d*'eux*.
Je m'occupe de la cuisine. Je m'*en *occupe.

_Pourrait-on dire aussi :
_
Je m'occupe des enfants. Je m'en occupe _???

Ou bien c'est le cas du verbe "se souvenir de" qui serait si spécial ?


----------



## Me-K

Non, ici, c'est la cuisine qui est particulière: on marque plus facilement son lien avec les enfants qu'avec la cuisine. Si tu comprends très bien, ce n'est pas compliqué. Dans les manuels, il est normal qu'ils choisissent les situations ou les cas les plus habituels ou les plus neutres.

S'agissant d'une cuisine dans laquelle on est en train de faire des travaux pour la rendre très belle, l'on dirait plus facilement moins difficilement_ je m'occupe d'elle_.


----------



## xmarabout

Pour compléter ce que Me-K dit et répondre directement à la question: pour les enfants, on peut effectivement dire: _je m'en occupe_ C'est tout à fait français et compréhensible... Belle langue française... Complexe et pleine d'exceptions !!!


----------



## geostan

Pour un groupe l'emploi du pronom _en_ me semble plus acceptable que pour un individu spécifique. 

Je m'occupe des enfants.  Je m'en occupe. (Mais on pourrait dire aussi Je m'occupe d'eux.)

Quant à _je me souviens de Marie_, je dirais normalement _je me souviens d'elle._

Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est qu'un manuel de français (langue étrangère) opterait pour _en_ dans le cas cité. S'agit-il d'un cours supérieur de français? Sinon, le choix du corrigé ne s'explique pas.


----------



## manialf

Dans mon livre de grammaire (PONS) j'ai trouvé la règle que "en" ne peut pas substituer une personne, seulement des objets.....


----------



## Chimel

geostan said:


> Pour un groupe l'emploi du pronom _en_ me semble plus acceptable que pour un individu spécifique.
> Je m'occupe des enfants. Je m'en occupe. (Mais on pourrait dire aussi Je m'occupe d'eux.)
> Quant à _je me souviens de Marie_, je dirais normalement _je me souviens d'elle._


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

Ce qui se passe parfois, dans la vie courante, ce sont des situations telles que:
- Tu te souviens de Marie, avec qui on avait passé de si chouettes vacances en 1998?
- Oui, je m'en souviens très bien.
Dans ce cas, l'association "Marie/souvenir des vacances" peut faire qu'on utilise le pronom "en" pour les désigner globalement, en quelque sorte (alors que grammaticalement, le seul complément est "Marie").

Mais si la question porte uniquement sur la personne elle-même, il me semble que je dirais toujours:
- Tu te souviens de Marie?
- Oui, je me souviens très bien d'elle.
"Je m'en souviens" me donnerait l'impression de réduire la personne à une chose.


----------



## Me-K

Je ne me souvenais plus de cette règle ( --> _je ne m'*en* souvenais plus_). Je pense que la langue orale le dit maintenant d'une personne sans choquer personne. Ça peut dépendre des régions du monde. En France certainement prime-t-on encore l'usage du pronom. Constate-t-on la même évolution dans la littérature, je ne sais.

Cela dépend encore du verbe. _Se souvenir_ pousse à marquer le lien avec la personne. Mais je suis pleinement d'accord avec Xmarabout et Geostan: _les enfants, je m'en occupe_ se dit très facilement. A cause du groupe? Peut-être, puisqu'on est moins porté à marquer le lien avec plusieurs personnes qu'avec une seule.

On continue de dire, si une personne est malade, _je m'occupe d'elle / de lui_, c'est certain.

En langue orale, on peut dire _Marie, je m'en souviens très bien_ avec chaleur, donc pour moi ça ne fait pas de problème. Par écrit, _Marie, il s'en souvenait_ me semble convenir si on veut seulement marquer qu'il ne l'a pas oubliée, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal. C'est une façon d'appuyer sur le souvenir. Une langue, c'est plein de délicatesses de ce genre. On oublie les personnes, il ne faut pas l'oublier. Donc ne pas avoir oublié une personne qu'on aurait pu oublier "humanise" la tournure, ou lui donne une note émouvante ou attendrissante, je ne sais comment dire.


----------



## janpol

Me-K said:


> _Marie, il s'en souvenait_ me semble convenir si on veut seulement marquer qu'il ne l'a pas oubliée, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal. C'est une façon d'appuyer sur le souvenir. Une langue, c'est plein de délicatesses de ce genre.



Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de dire "en' au lieu de "elle" permet d'appuyer sur le souvenir. Pour moi, dire "en" (réservé aux choses et aux animaux) au lieu de "elle" (réservé à une personne), c'est chosifier un être humain et je ne trouve pas ça "plein de délicatesse".


----------



## Me-K

Dans _les enfants, je m'en occupe_, je ne vois pas qu'on les chosifie: la règle évoquée du_ en_ qui chosifie n'est pas pour moi exhaustive, de loin s'en faut.


----------



## Oh là là

manialf said:


> Dans mon livre de grammaire (PONS) j'ai trouvé la règle que "en" ne peut pas substituer une personne, seulement des objets.....



Je me rappelle que dans mes manuels de grammaire française (des manuels russes) il y avait la même règle et l’emploi de *en* pour des personnes était toujours considéré comme une faute pour laquelle on abaissait la note


----------



## xmarabout

Je ne suis pas grammairien mais j'aime la langue française bien parlée et personnellement l'expression suivante ne me choque pas du tout:
- Tu te souviens de ton grand-père ?
- Non, je ne m'en souviens pas du tout. 

Et je n'ai pas du tout l'impression de "chosifier" le grand-père en question !


----------



## Me-K

_Cette personne, je ne m'en souviens pas:_ je chosifie?_
Cette personne, je ne me souviens pas d'elle:_ plus lourd que ça, tu meurs.***

J'ai un autre exemple sur un autre registre.

Pas une seconde je n'ai pensé que la manuel cité au début du fil chosifiait Marie.

10h05* ** Si, plus flagrant encore, à la forme affirmative: _cette personne, je me souviens d'elle_. Non merci.


----------



## Chimel

Une chose est, dans un débat entre francophones, de faire preuve (ou non) d'indulgence envers certaines entorses à la règle, notamment dans la langue parlée, ou même de les préférer parce qu'on y voit telle ou telle nuance subjective. 

Une autre chose est, vis-à-vis des étrangers qui font l'effort d'apprendre notre langue (ou vis-à-vis de nos enfants), de ne pas créer de confusion inutile. Le français est déjà assez compliqué comme ça.

Il me semble que la règle, énoncée entre autres dans le manuel Pons cité par Manialf, est claire: "en" désigne des objets et ne peut pas s'appliquer à des personnes. C'est particulièrement clair dans un exemple comme "Tu as vu Marie? J'en ai besoin aujourd'hui". Pourquoi la règle s'appliquerait-elle à "avoir besoin de" et pas à "se souvenir de"?

Maintenant, je peux très bien tolérer que quelqu'un dise "Marie, je m'en souviens" (peut-être parce qu'on associe inconsciemment Marie et une série de choses qui lui sont liées), "les enfants, je m'en occupe..." Sans doute m'arrive-t-il de le dire aussi.

Mais jusqu'à nouvel ordre, ce n'est pas la règle. Je pense que nous devons être clairs là-dessus pour tous nos amis étrangers qui nous lisent.


----------



## Me-K

_1) Cette personne, je m'en souviens:_
Est-ce que je chosifie, oui ou non?

2) Quiconque croit-il m'obliger à dire:
_Cette personne, je me souviens d'elle?_


----------



## itka

> Mais jusqu'à nouvel ordre, ce n'est pas la règle. Je pense que nous  devons être clairs là-dessus pour tous nos amis étrangers qui nous  lisent.


 Tu as mille fois raison, Chimel ! (Et la règle en question est parfaitement authentique).


----------



## janpol

Me-K said:


> _Cette personne, je ne me souviens pas d'elle:_ plus lourd que ça, tu meurs.***


Je trouve que c'est l'emploi du nom et du pronom dans la même phrase qui est lourd. (Tu te souviens de cette personne ?" "Non, _je ne me souviens pas d'elle" me semble d'un poids supportable). La lourdeur n'est pas considérée comme une faute de syntaxe. Bien des formulations fautives sont plus "légères" que les formulations correctes correspondantes.
La chosification : c'est le sentiment que j'éprouve lorsque j'entends cet emploi de "en"... C'est ainsi...
Chimel : le "en" qui ferait un lot "CO + C. de temps ou autre complément", je n'arrive pas à y croire..._


----------



## Donaldos

Quelques sources pour agrémenter la discussion:



> _En_ a pris très tôt la valeur d'un pronom personnel qui, dans la langue moderne, renvoie exclusivement à une troisième personne. Invariable, il équivaut à _lui_, _elle, eux, elles, cela_, précédés généralement de la préposition _de_. Son emploi dispense de répéter un nom, un pronom, toute une proposition précédemment exprimés. L'antécédent est, de nos jours, plutôt une chose, un animé non humain ou toute une partie d'énoncé. Mais il s'agit là d'un usage plutôt que d'une règle : en renvoie aussi, aujourd'hui encore, à des personnes, dans des conditions qui ne peuvent faire l'objet d'une règle rigoureuse. On distinguera bien, en principe, _Cet outil est excellent, j'en suis satisfait_, de _Cet élève est excellent, je suis satisfait de lui_. Mais _J'en suis satisfait_ n'est pas exclu. Bien plus, des raisons stylistiques peuvent conduire à préférer le pronom au complément prépositionnel, même lorsque l'antécédent est une personne. Rodrigue aime Chimène et en est aimé. Il veut en faire son épouse. • Lorsqu'il joue le rôle d'un pronom personnel, en peut avoir diverses fonctions.


(Dictionnaire de l'Académie française)



> Les pronoms *en* et *y* représentent le plus souvent des noms d'animaux ou des choses, ou encore des idées abstraites : _J'aime beaucoup Paris et j'en admire les monuments_ (Ac.). — _Cette maladie est dangereuse, il peut en mourir_ (Id.). — _Elle aime beaucoup son petit chien et ne s'en séparerait pour rien au monde._ — _Ce vase est brisé : n'y touchez pas._ — L_a défiance? je n'y suis pas enclin._





> _En_ et _y_ pouvaient, chez les classiques, se rapporter couramment à des personnes; cet usage, moins fréquent à l'époque moderne, n'est pas abandonné : _Pascal plaisait peut-être à quelques femmes, il en était admiré _(Fr. Mauriac). —C'est un véritable ami, je ne pourrai jamais oublier les services que j'en ai reçus (Ac.). — _C'est un homme équivoque, ne vous y fiez pas_ (Id.)


(Grevisse)



> IV _En_ remplaçant _de lui, d'elle, d'eux_ ou _d'elles_
> 
> 1 Quand il s'agit d'un chose, _en _est obligatoire : _As-tu vu son bateau? En voici une photographie_. On ne peut dire : _Voici une photographie de lui_.
> 
> 2 Après _ne...que_, on peut employer cependant _de lui_, _d'elle_, _d'eux_ ou _d'elles_ dans tous les cas : _Il est fier de sa moto, il ne parle que d'elle_. Il est plus élégant cependant de tourner autrement : _Il est fier de sa moto. C'est son seul sujet de conversation._
> 
> 3 Quand il s'agit d'une personne ou d'une chose personnifiée, l'emploi de _de lui, d'elle, d'eux, d'elles_ est obligatoire en principe : _Il admire son cousin, il parle de lui sans cesse_ (_Il en parle sans cesse_ est déconseillé). _Cet écrivain aimait d'abord sa Patrie, il parlait d'elle dans tous ses livres_. Cependant, l'emploi de _en_ est admis quand il permet d'éviter la répétition du pronom personnel : _Il admire son cousin, il parle de lui sans cesse et il en fait grand cas_ (évite la répétition de _lui_)


(Jean Girodet, _Pièges et difficultés de la langue française_)


----------



## Me-K

[rédigé et posté sans avoir lu ni vu le post de Donaldos ... que je vais lire]



janpol said:


> _Cette personne, je ne me souviens pas d'elle:_ plus lourd que ça, tu meurs.***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve que c'est l'emploi du nom et du pronom dans la même phrase qui est lourd. (Tu te souviens de cette personne ?" "Non, _je ne me souviens pas d'elle" me semble d'un poids supportable). La lourdeur n'est pas considérée comme une faute de syntaxe. Bien des formulations fautives sont plus "légères" que les formulations correctes correspondantes.
> La chosification : c'est le sentiment que j'éprouve lorsque j'entends cet emploi de "en"... C'est ainsi..._ [...]
Click to expand...


Ici il y a moyen de discuter:
Pour moi, je dis: *cette personne*, je m'en souviens, et il serait absurde de prétendre que je chosifie.
De la même manière, si je dis: Marie, je m'en souviens, je ne peux pas davantage l'avoir chosifiée.

Ce à quoi par contre je dois veiller, c'est à ne pas permettre une chosification implicite: si le texte qui précède n'a pas précisé que nous parlions d'une personne, je me verrais en faute de dire: _je m'en souviens_. Dans le cas contraire, me dire que je chosifie n'est qu'un mauvais procès.

*En* ne fonctionne pas comme *quoi*, c'est ce que vous ne voulez pas voir et que la règle invoquée a omis d'analyser. S'il y a règle avec *en* , elle n'est que *relative*, non pas* absolue*.

*Elle* et *il* peuvent désigner une chose.
Dans les cas que nous venons d'étudier, avec *de*, j'ai moi même noté qu'on dirait difficilement _d'elle_, en voulant désigner une chose.

Comment expliquer cela? Je ne vois qu'une manière, celle sur laquelle je m'appuyais au début de ce fil et en deux autres fils, posant que *de + pronom ou nom* tend à noter un lien plus étroit entre le locuteur et le mot qui suit *de*.

*Nous avons une règle relative d'un côté, et un principe beaucoup plus général de l'autre, duquel la règle elle-même ne peut pas se passer.*

Ce qui a pu jouer dans ce fil, c'est que j'étais strictement fixé sur le principe que je viens de rappeler, et que je n'avais pas du tout vu la question posée comme se rapportant au risque de chosification.

Je me demande encore si, au lieu de partir du risque de chosification avec *en*, il ne serait pas plus judicieux de partir du risque d'appliquer à une chose le pronom *elle* (ou ses équivalents).


----------



## xmarabout

Je crois que Donaldos nous permet de clore la discussion: l'usage, le style, permettent l'utilisation de _en_ pour parler d'une personne: et l'Académie, et Grevisse et Girodet l'admettent.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord, à condition de bien préciser que c'est un usage "moins fréquent à l'époque moderne" et qui est utilisé par certains auteurs "pour des raisons stylistiques" (je cite).

Autrement dit, c'est un usage à manier avec beaucoup de précaution: il est à la fois plus littéraire et, dans d'autres contextes, plus "grossier" (cf. "j'en ai besoin" à propos d'une personne).

Chacun de nous fait ce qu'il veut quand il s'exprime: je te fais entièrement confiance pour utiliser cette tournure à bon escient. Mais rappelons-nous que la question initiale a été posée par Nasti et que plusieurs non-francophones sont intervenus dans la discussion. Si tu veux bien admettre que nous devons rappeler la règle générale à l'intention des étrangers, je veux bien te concéder l'emploi de "en" pour des personnes dans certains cas particuliers.


----------



## Me-K

[…]

Je m'appuie, en le fil que je viens de mentionner et en deux autres fils, sur le_ de_ _suivi d'un nom ou d'un pronom _qui marque un lien particulier entre le locuteur et ce nom ou ce pronom.

Or dans cet exemple avec _César _et _se moquer_, la logique ne fonctionne plus bien, car quand je dis _César, je me moque de lui_, je n'entends surtout pas marquer un lien particulier entre lui et moi, mais pourrait-on dire un lien négatif, un lien d'hostilité.

La formule_ César, je m'en moque_ est beaucoup moins hostile à César que la formule _César, je me moque de lui._ Autre cas, donc, où l'usage de _en _ne saurait absolument pas être taxé de chosifier César.

Quand je veux simplement dire _César, je m'en moque_, ma phrase est grammaticalement irréprochable, et vouloir m'obliger à dire _César, je me moque de lui _n'aboutit qu'à fausser ma pensée: voilà ce qu'aucune règle de grammaire n'obtiendra de moi, quoi qu'en pense ou quoi qu'en dise César.


----------



## croust'

je pense qu'ici c'est le sens de se moquer qui joue.
se moquer de quelqu'un (rire aux dépends de qqn) n'a pas le même sens que se moquer de quelque chose (s'en foutre, en termes plus familiers).

se moquer de lui fait donc référence à la moquerie et s'en moquer au dédain.


----------



## Me-K

La remarque est intelligente, mais que reste-t-il de l'argument si dans mon exemple je remplace _se moquer _par _s'en ficher_?

(C'était ma première idée, et j'ai préféré titrer sur _se moquer_  que sur _s'en ficher_.)

_César je m'en fiche , César je me fiche de lui_
_César je m'en moque, César je me moque de lui._

Dans les deux cas, je peux le penser, le dire et le faire comprendre au sens exact de _s'en ficher _et de _s'en moquer_. Au besoin je rajoute aux deux formules avec _s'en ficher_ et aux deux formules avec _s'en moquer "comme_ _du vélo de ma grand-mère"._ Pardon Grand-mère.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour moi, _s'en ficher_ fonctionne exactement comme _s'en moquer._

En revanche, _s'en balancer_, un autre synonyme des deux précédents ne peut être utilisé que dans un des deux cas...
_César, je m'en balance_ 
_César, je me balance de lui _

Ici, l'explication évidente est bien que "se balancer" n'est jamais utilisé pour signifier "tourner en dérision".

D'un autre côté, il suffit de rajouter un adverbe pour que la deuxième structure change de sens
César, je me moque de lui (= je ris de lui)
César, je me moque bien de lui (= il m'indiffère -- sauf contexte très spécifique).

Me-K, je me rends bien compte que je semble faire fi de votre idée maîtresse (celle du "lien particulier") mais c'est peut-être que ce que vous prenez pour un contre-exemple n'est peut-être qu'un mauvais exemple.


----------



## chuann6

Bonjour !

Mes élèves viennent d'apprendre qu'avec penser à quelqu'un il vont utiliser un pronom tonique.

Mais la question qu'ils m'ont posée, c'est la suivante : quand on pense de quelqu'un; cela se remplace-t il par "de lui" et par extension par "en"? Cela m'a semblé bizarre

Qu'en pensez-vous?


Merci de vos retours!


----------



## certusy

Je ne comprends pas bien votre question, on peut dire "ce que je pense de lui/d'elle" (une personne), "ce que j'en pense" (de quelque chose, d'une idée...). On dit : penser *quelque chose de quelqu'un* ou *penser à quelqu'un* (deux sens différents)


----------



## chuann6

Merci de votre réponse ! 

Alors, si je pense quelquechose *de quelqu'un*, est-ce que j' *en* pense que... ??


----------



## certusy

Pour moi, quand je dis :  j'en pense que... ou "tu veux savoir ce que j'en pense ?" ce n'est pas pour parler d'une personne mais plutôt de quelque chose, d'une idée. Pour parler d'une personne je dirais plutôt je pense qu'elle / qu'il... ou "tu veux savoir ce que je pense de lui/d'elle ?"


----------



## pacadansc

Est-ce jamais possible d'employer le pronom "en" en parlant des personnes? 
Par exemple, si j'ai besoin de chercher un médecin, puis-je dire: 
J'en ai besoin. 
ou : 
J'aurai besoin d'en trouver un autre.
?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

autre exemple : 
A-t-il changé de cuisinier / de jardinier / de secrétaire / de fiancée etc... ?
Oui, il en a changé.


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonsoir,

Dans les phrases suivantes, j'aimerais savoir laquelle des deux est l'option correcte:

_a) J'ai finalement pu rejoindre le patron; voici les directives que j'en ai obtenues.
__b) J'ai finalement pu rejoindre le patron; voici les directives que j'ai obtenues de lui.

_Est-ce possible que le pronom en puisse remplacer un antecedant animé? Moi je crois que l'option B est l'option correcte, meme si l'on peut souvent trouver des phrases du type de la premiere option. Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison sur tous les points : B
("joindre" conviendrait peut-être mieux que "rejoindre" (joindre au / par téléphone ?)


----------



## suzannesiffer888

Bonjour,

Jʼai vu sur un site internet la phrase _"_ _Il est très fier de sa fille, il *en* est fier depuis longtemps " . _La phrase est-t-elle correcte, sʼil vous plaît_ ?  _Peut-on utiliser le pronom _en_ même sʼil sʼagit dʼune personne? Peut-on dire également _"_ _Il est très fier dʼelle " _?


Merci !


----------



## Alkanna

"Il est très fier d'elle" : parfaitement correct.

"en" s'emploie surtout pour désigner  des choses, des animaux ou des idées.
On le trouve cependant pour remplacer un nom de personne, surtout pour éviter de répéter un pronom personnel dans la même phrase. Par exemple : Nous pensons souvent à elle et nous en parlons.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux pronoms sont possibles, le pronom _en_ étant également possible pour des personnes.


----------



## talaimendi

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

Je suis prof de FLE en Espagne et aujourd'hui c'était la leçon des pronoms EN et Y. J'ai tout bien expliqué et j'ai expliqué aussi comme on ne peut pas remplacer les personnes par EN-Y:

.- Je parle de ton père; je parle de lui; JAMAIS j'en parle.

MAIS....

.-J'ai trois soeurs. Moi, j'en ai deux. 

Pourquoi là on peut remplacer par des personnes?? À cause du verbe AVOIR??? À cause d'avoir mis un numéro après?? Je ne vois pas de raisons sémantiques.... 

Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Vous avez ici deux _en _différents : préposition _en parler [de qqch/qq'un, _familier_] _; partitif : _en avoir_ _[de qqch]_.
Ils parlent de ceux-là / Ils en parlent - forum Français Seulement
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

talaimendi said:


> Je parle de ton père; je parle de lui; JAMAIS j'en parle.


En fait, on *peut* aussi utiliser _en_ dans ce cas, mais il est préférable de dire _de lui_.


----------



## bleuboia

Salut. Est-ce que vous utiliser "en" avec pour remplacer les gens dans ce cas ?

Je me souviens de Pierre. 
Je m'en souviens chaque fois que je vois ce film.

C'est "interdit" ou ça sonne mal aux oreilles ?


----------



## Locape

Non, on dit 'je me souviens de lui chaque fois que je vois ce film'. Pierre étant une personne, c'est le pronom 'lui', 'elle', 'eux' ou 'elles' qui sont utilisés. 'En' est réservé aux lieux ou événements, idées...


----------



## bleuboia

Aux lieux, idées et objets, non ? Les animaux non plus ? Autrement dit, on ne l'utilise pas pour les êtres vivant.

Tu te souviens de l'abeille qui t'a piqué ?
Oui, je m'en souviens. C'était énorme.
ou
Oui, je me souviens d'elle.

Tu te souviens de la voiture de Jean ?
La voiture rouge ? Oui, je m'en souviens.

Tu te souviens de mon chat, Thomas ?
Non. Je m'en souviens pas.
ou
Je me souviens de lui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour les objets, les concepts ou les phrases, on dira toujours _en_.
Pour les êtres humains, on dira le plus souvent _lui/elle_, mais parfois _en_.
Pour les animaux, les deux pronoms sont envisageables, mais on dira plutôt _en_ d'une manière générale et parfois _lui/elle_ pour les animaux de compagnie.

_— Tu te souviens de l'abeille qui t'a piqué ?
— Oui, je m'*en* souviens. Elle était énorme.

— Tu te souviens de la voiture de Jean ?
— La voiture rouge ? Oui, je m'*en* souviens.

— Tu te souviens de Thomas, mon chat ?
— Non, je ne m'*en* souviens pas. / (Non, je ne me souviens pas *de lui*.)_


----------



## nbCali

Bonjour! J'ai une question au sujet du pronom adverbiaux "en." J'ai appris qu'on ne peut pas l'utiliser pour remplacer des personnes. Mais, peut-on l'utiliser pour remplacer une groupe de personnes non-spécifiées? 

Par exemple:
Je parle de Claude. Je parle de lui.
Je parle de mes enfants. J'en parle? 

Merci en avance.


----------



## olivier68

Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi "_en_" ne pourrait pas s'appliquer à une personne bien définie :

- Connais-tu Voltaire ?
- On m'en a parlé !

Le "_en_" est peut-être un peu "péjoratif"... mais personnellement, cela ne me choque pas vraiment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour les personnes, on emploie généralement la préposition _de_ avec le pronom disjoint (_lui, _etc.), mais _en_ n'est pas totalement exclu non plus.

Dans l'exemple des enfants, c'est a priori le pronom disjoint que j'emploierais (_je parle *d'eux*_), surtout s'il est vraiment question des enfants eux-mêmes plutôt que de ce qu'ils ont fait.


----------



## pouletroti

Bonjour à tous
J'ai une question avec le pronom neutre EN
Puisqu'il s'agit d'un pronom qui ne remplace pas les hommes
On constate le fait avec cet exemple

Je parle du film > j'en parle
Je parle de Jean > je parle de lui

En revanche si on voit le verbe se souvenir de ou s'occuper de
on replace toujours les hommes en pronom EN

Je me souviens de toi > je m'en souviens
Je m'occupe de mes clients > je m'en occupe

quelle est la différence entre ces deux exemple ?
est-ce que je dois considérer que le verbe parler est une des quelques exceptions dans l'usage du pronom neutre EN?

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Le choix du pronom dépend en effet du verbe. Cela dit, le pronom _en_ est aussi parfois possible pour des personnes avec le verbe _parler_ (cf. la discussion à laquelle votre question a été jointe).


----------



## pouletroti

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse je vous souhaite une excellente journée


----------



## Chimel

pouletroti said:


> Je parle de Jean > je parle de lui
> 
> En revanche si on voit le verbe se souvenir de ou s'occuper de
> on replace toujours les hommes en pronom EN
> 
> Je me souviens de toi > je m'en souviens
> Je m'occupe de mes clients > je m'en occupe


Je suis surpris par votre question. Si on garde le même complément _de Jean_, on a aussi avec _se souvenir et s'occuper de: _je me souviens de lui, je m'occupe de lui, exactement comme "je par le de lui".

L'exemple "Je m'occupe de mes clients > je m'en occupe" peut se justifier à la rigueur parce qu'on veut dire "je m'occupe de ça = d'accueillir, de conseiller... les clients" (il y a une sorte de transfert d'idée: les clients sont vus comme une "activité", la gestion des clients, et pas comme des personnes). Mais il est aussi parfaitement correct, et même plus logique, de dire "je m'occupe d'eux".


----------

